# What is my Leopard Gecko?



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

This picture is of my Female Leopard Gecko Squishy.
She was hatched Sep07 and was sold to me as bell albino.


















I don't think she's fully bell albino, Me and RuralGeckos think she's a Bell AlbinoxJunge cos of the dark patterns, any ideas people?

:flrt.s I bought a Tremper male off RuralGeckos and have included a picture of him too, and wanted to open the floor to peeople to see if they think they'd make pretty babies together in a few months time.


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

Difficult to pass judgement on the top one although your thoughts could be correct - it does display some Bell characteristics.

As to breeding the two together if they are tremper and bell then all you would get are normals as the two albino strains are not compatible. All offspring would be het for both traits.

Lovely looking Leo's btw!!


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

The first could be a bell but jungle genetics have nothing to do with dark patterns this is due to incubation temps. 
Bell x Tremper albino will give you like nicklamb said 100% normals het bell albino het tremper albino. 
Most breeders are against putting different strains together since you won't know which baby carries which genes in the 2nd generation.
When you put the babies that come out of them togeter you'll get 
normals, normal het bell, normal het tremper, normal het for both, tremper albino, tremper albino het bell, bell albino, bell al bino het tremper, and leos carrying the homozygous form of both the tremper and bell trait.
Since Bell and Tremper can be pretty hard to tell apart you don't know what you're selling people. You can only say that it's either bell or tremper but won't know for sure.


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for that, if I did breed it'd be collection only cos i don't drive so i'd be able to show people both parents.

THANK YOU PEOPLE
:notworthy:


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

*Any Interest*

Would anyone be interested then if i bred these two in a few months?
personally i think they'd have pretty babies lol.:blush:
x


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

I would be intrested


----------



## bananaman (Apr 16, 2008)

what beutiful geckos i would certainly be interested and have a gecko setup sitting here doing nuffin


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

GothGirl said:


> This picture is of my Female Leopard Gecko Squishy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
she's not a jungle, sorry, jungles have blotches not bands, she is dark because she was incubated or kept cool this makes her pigment dark, and we'd need a nice clear eye shot to tell if she's bell, tremper or rainwater if you can get one where her pupil is closed that would be the best to post


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Here's some pics of her eyes, hope this helps...


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Bell Albino.

Wouldn't bother breeding them together, I would buy another Bell and another Tremper and keep em pure


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

I've been trying..

no-one's got any anywhere near me 
and i don't drive


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

looks like a bell to me too and as young_gun said, its not the done thing to breed two different strains of albino together on purpose


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Been trying
no-one near me has any
and i don't drive


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

GothGirl said:


> Been trying
> no-one near me has any
> and i don't drive


Try contacting Diablo or PSGeckos, sure they could sort you out with what you want, Diablo offers a courier service and I'm sure you could arrange something with Pete and Sarah aswell


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Young Gun
: victory: Will get onto it

xx


----------

